# Roll your own Test Rollers



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Some time ago I ordered a bunch of bearings off ebay. They were lots in different sizes in lots of about 10 for about a dollar per lot, free shipping. Month later here they are, Basically there were two sizes because I didn't know what size I would use. They were 10mm od - way to small, and 16mm od which I used.

The center hole on these bearings was 5mm and a 10-32 machine screw fits nicely. I went to HD and bought an aluminum angle iron that was .5 x .75 and cut it into 4 1.75 inch lengths. 

Drilled two 5/32 holes 3/4" apart on each stand and tapped for 10-32 thread (I ended up using nuts as well - really don't care to find out to late that the aluminum doesn't have enough threads).

Cut some plexiglass laying around into 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" squares and JB weld to the brackets.

Total cost less than 10 dollars.

What did you do with your day?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

that is using the old kanoggen(head). nice, powered by the rail, smart!


----------



## CKCECB (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice job. I've been meaning to do that, too.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> , powered by the rail, smart!


Actually I just took the photo that way. I tried running them with a loco on top of the track like that and it walked all over the place.

Originally I had intended to fasten the base with rivets that would be spaced to sit just outside the track outside rails. The intention to be preventing walking but as it worked out there just wasn't enough room.

Bigger bearings, bigger brackets, etc. would have allowed that more easily. As it is they run better just sitting on the table with jumper wires.

I think I will route a dado on a 1x3 to fit the rollers. This will keep them aligned and allow me to slide them closer or further apart as needed. Then add a short block of 2x3 fore and aft to hold those leading and trailing trucks out of the way.

I'll post a picture when I do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I decided to go the easy route, I bought a set of JAK roller blocks for $60. They come with four sets of rollers.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I decided to go the easy route, I bought a set of JAK roller blocks for $60. They come with four sets of rollers.
> 
> View attachment 30345


Cheap is a life sytyle I have to work at. 

I have a question for you though, two actually; what is the diameter (OD) of the bearings, and how far apart are their centers (mounting)?

I had to guess with mine and it worked out OK. 'course now I've got all these 10mm bearings so I guess I'll have to make some HO rollers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The rollers are 5/8" on center, they are exactly .5" in diameter and .2" in width.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

